# DD Leather Care



## DW Reviewer (Jun 12, 2013)

Posted on behalf of Blackroc

What is it?



DD Products are exclusively sold by Bearswax Factory here in the UK. DD is the brain child of Mike Matthias at Deeper Detail - and here I test their Leather Cleaner and Leather Balm products.

What Does it Bring to the Table?

Leather care is very important, as uncared for leather can crack and split causing you hefty repair bills in the future. DD's leather care and balm is designed to deep clean all your leather surfaces, and at the same time the balm will combat against drying out and suffering damage, whilst also keeping it supple and un-greasy to touch.

Price:

DD Leather Cleaner 500ml - £8.99
DD Balm 500ml - £7.95

What am I testing it on?

Nissan Note Tekna - 58 Plate Half Leather

What do I think of it?

Leather Cleaner: The first thing I did was to check the application instructions, to ensure the best possible results - standard fair really, apply to a clean microfibre and massage into the leather, and for more serious staining spray the product directly onto the leather and then wipe clean. The product is quite a runny solution, and a little seemed to go a long way. It has a smell of leather with a chemical whiff, but its not at all unpleasant for what it is.

So I applied the cleaning solution onto the clean microfibre, and rubbed it into the leather. Instantly it pulled dirt out of the leather itself, and a clear matt sheen could be seen compared to the original shiny finish. Buffed dry it looked cleaner too: (50/50 shot - product applied area on the right)



It pulled lots of dirt out of the leather - it hadn't been done by me until now, so 5 years of dirt was being exposed!



Overall - a very easy to use product, with a nice fragrance that does what it sets out do with great results - 8 out of 10

Leather Balm: Application was again easy to do, pour onto a clean microfibre or sponge applicator, massage into the leather and then buff off. The balm is a similar consistency to hand lotion, and is easy to rub into the area you are working on. During application, it pulled even more dirt out of the leather!



It again had a smell of leather about the product that instantly filled the cabin, but its not an over powering smell at all. The product left a very nicely moisturised leather, with a matt finish that looked good. As promised within the description by DD, at no stage was it greasy or oily to touch, and it very quickly absorbed into the leather.





Overall - I'd have no hesitation on using it on far better quality leather, as it left a great feeling and finish too - 8 out 10

Pros:
Does what it says on the tin!
Easy to use
Powerful cleaning power
Smells good
Good Value

Cons:
Leather Cleaner is very runny and its easy to use too much

Conclusion:

Good value, easy to use products that do what they set out to do. Great cleaning power, great finish and leaves a good feel to your leather afterwards.

Suppliers and Website:

http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/dd-48-c.asp


----------

